# Best winter coat for riding in very cold weather?



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I know this is only tangentially related to the forum, but hopefully the mods will allow it. It's cold here. Very cold. Cold enough to test the willpower of the most dedicated equestrian. I have a down-filled coat for barn chores that keeps me warm, but would like to purchase a very warm riding coat. I am mostly riding on trails and do not have an indoor arena, so it has to be really warm while still allowing me range of motion. My down-filled is quite bulky and is not the best for riding for that reason. 

What is your favorite winter weather riding coat? Brands, suppliers, etc. would be helpful. I may end up ordering from ebay so specifics are useful. It needs to keep me warm in -20 Celcius weather. A full snow suit is also useful (ie, snow pants), but I do have a wrap-around skirt that goes over my legs and the saddle so my legs won't get as cold.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

A top quality oversized goose down ski jacket.

I still have my son's goose down ski jacket from when he was in high school in the early 90's. It has been machine washed and drip dried many times.

I bought it YEARS ago at that big mall in Toronto, Canada. It was bloody expensive but worth every penny I paid for it. My son wore it to go skiing and just for every day when our Pennsylvania winters got bad.

I still wear it to town, if we have a chill-to-the-bone day because it still looks near new:smile:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I second the goose down. I wear a vest though. I can still keep my core warm, but my arms are free. I layer my long johns under a thick hoodie and put the vest on top of that. If it is down below 10 I will add some insulated socks and an insulated coverall.

I live in Ga and am ummmm padded well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah... the goose downs are nice, but I can't pay 800$ for a riding jacket. Even used, they go for about 500$.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Patagonia- and the good thing about their sizing is that if you're relatively short/petite, you can often buy an XL in their boys sizes and get essentially the same product for a fraction of the price it would cost to buy the Adult Woman's version (especially if you don't care about what colors you're getting and buy on sale). 

I like to layer up so I only need a relatively thin fill jacket on the outside of everything else. I usually have on a regular fitted short-sleeve undershirt, a longsleeve Patagonia capilene (generally just the light weight, but if it's hovering around 10-20*F I might go to thermal weight), a fleece vest, and then what they call the "Down Sweater Jacket." My body tends to run hot so that works for me, and gives me enough flexibility so I don't feel like I'm zipped into a snowsuit while riding.

I also love the Kerrits insulated winter tights- and again, in the really colds temps, I may slip a light weight capilene bottom underneath and I have a pair of insulated, waterproof tall boots to ride in. 

My biggest problem is keeping my hands usable. I have some fleece lined riding gloves, and I can fit a pair of those cheap stretchy gloves underneath them- but sometimes that doesn't feel like enough and if I put on anything more substantial, I can't really hold the reins, brushes for grooming, etc.

There are so many things I love about the winter, but this isn't one of them!!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have worn down jackets for winter riding for the most part but not specifically riding equipment ( because of the cost), just an ordinary one. Sometimes if you go to a thrift shop you can find one there. All my barn coats come from the thrift shop as I can not see spending a fortune on barn wear. The coat you wear for barn chores should work for riding as well.
Even a good nylon coat with a down vest works. I also have a nice neck cover that I can pull up to cover most of my face while out in the cold. I often knit them myself and they are long and I can pull it up and double it and still have some covering my lower throat and knitted means I can breathe through it as well as I pull it up over my nose so only my eyes are showing.
I do have winter riding boots and with a good pair of socks my feet stay fairly warm. If my feet get too cold on the way home I can get off and walk the last bit and this is good for cooling out the horse as well.
Happy riding.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Well... we dress in layers. So all our normal layers, then a nice down coat with an Aussie thrown over that for breaking any breeze. We wear Turtle Fur (highly recommend as they are warm and soft, much better than a scarf IMO) around our neck and a Buff under our helmet. I did find some ski masks that are fleece and go under helmets. Getting some of those for the girls for Christmas.

We have found all our down coats at yard sales and thrift stores for dirt cheep.

Muck boots on our feet. We also have really warm socks and the Heat things if we need them.

Gloves are hard. I did find HydraHyde at Costco last year. So those gloves we save just for riding.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I too love the Turtle Fur @ChitChatChet!!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Acadianartist said:


> Yeah... the goose downs are nice, but I can't pay 800$ for a riding jacket. Even used, they go for about 500$.


Holeee-Moleee! I paid $300 for my son's way back in early 90's and almost passed out. I'm glad I hung onto it all these years.

My next best thought would be an over sized snowmobile coat. They are lightweight and well insulated.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I layer up in the winter when I ride. I usually buy a nice puffy jacket. I have one from Express but I don't ride in it- I have a jacket SPECIFICALLY for the barn, so I just got a $40 jacket from Target. It's a black puffy one, it can get dirty but it keeps me warm & it's also waterproof.  It's a Champion brand.

As for gloves, I do just wear my thick riding gloves. Can't ride without them!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I buy Ski jackets and ski pants - I get them from TJ Maxx, you can get end of line top name jackets from there for much less money - or try the Outlet stores.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks all! Lots of good brands and stores to check so that helps. Some I am familiar with, but some not (Turtle Fur?) so that's awesome! I agree with all of you on layering. I start with merino wool full body underwear, then layer on fleece and wool. I do have a down coat for barn chores, but it's so bulky, I don't like to ride in it. Bought it used for 60$. The long Canada Goose coats are crazy expensive, even used (http://www.canadagoose.com/ca/en/women/parkas/) and I worry about knock-offs falling apart. So having a few other brand names to look for is really helpful! 

I also have a snowmobile suit someone gave me. It's warm, but too big for me and weighs about 25 lbs! I might try wearing just the coat for riding though. I don't know why, but it's the pants that weigh the most. I can just use another pair of snow pants and layer on my skirt which is like a quarter sheet that wraps around my waist. 

I keep checking the thrift stores, but all the good coats go too fast. I have been wearing my son's Columbia jacket from last year, but it's not warm enough for really cold weather.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Turtle Fur is a much loved Vermont company, not too far from where I live: Hats & Accessories for All Seasons | Turtle Fur®


----------



## Horsef (May 1, 2014)

I second ski jackets. The new materials make them very thin and not bulky at all, but very warm and wind- and water-proof. I buy the boys extra large on sales in spring and they usually end up costing 40 or 50Eur. I'm not tiny either, I wear 36C cups. The good thing about them is that they are tailored to allow for arm movement so they are really comfortable.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

egrogan said:


> I love Patagonia- and the good thing about their sizing is that if you're relatively short/petite, you can often buy an XL in their boys sizes and get essentially the same product for a fraction of the price it would cost to buy the Adult Woman's version (especially if you don't care about what colors you're getting and buy on sale).
> 
> I like to layer up so I only need a relatively thin fill jacket on the outside of everything else. I usually have on a regular fitted short-sleeve undershirt, a longsleeve Patagonia capilene (generally just the light weight, but if it's hovering around 10-20*F I might go to thermal weight), a fleece vest, and then what they call the "Down Sweater Jacket." My body tends to run hot so that works for me, and gives me enough flexibility so I don't feel like I'm zipped into a snowsuit while riding.
> 
> ...


For gloves I swear by my battery heated glove liners. I already had them to wear under gloves or mittens for skiing, snow shoeing and winter hiking but just the liners work great for riding. Warm enough by themselves and thin enough to feel what I'm doing. Ditto for my battery heated socks -under my winter riding boots they're toasty enough that my feet almost get too warm. 

For core body temp when out in the snow, wind and higher elevations nothing beats my Canada Goose, but really if it's cold and windy enough for that then it's usually too cold to ride.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a U.S. Navy issue pea coat, it is 100% wool, so it isn't bulky like down. Got it at a surplus store for 100.00 Stays warm even when wet, if rain is imminent I'll throw my Drizabone over it. If there is any weather more extreme than freezing rain, I ain't riding in it!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

6gun Kid said:


> I have a U.S. Navy issue pea coat, it is 100% wool, so it isn't bulky like down. Got it at a surplus store for 100.00 Stays warm even when wet, if rain is imminent I'll throw my Drizabone over it. If there is any weather more extreme than freezing rain, I ain't riding in it!


Have considered this. I'm a big fan of wool. I might see if I can find something like this.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Horsef said:


> I second ski jackets. The new materials make them very thin and not bulky at all, but very warm and wind- and water-proof. I buy the boys extra large on sales in spring and they usually end up costing 40 or 50Eur. I'm not tiny either, I wear 36C cups. The good thing about them is that they are tailored to allow for arm movement so they are really comfortable.


I must not be buying the right kind of ski jackets. The ones I have are not that warm. True, I'm not going to ride if it's -20 C, but I might ride in -10 C and I'm a wimp. My circulation isn't what it used to be and if I get really cold, I don't warm up again for a long time. The ski jackets I have don't cut it for me.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

I wear a jacket underneath a Carhartt. Keeps me warm!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

A warm one , LOl! A coat that is long enough , so you don't have it riding up your back, creating that bare spot, at your lower back!
Big is good, as you can layer. A coat that also will button up at the throat, if needed. 
Far as pants, I do have winter riding pants, bought for me one Christmas, by my husband. They are a lot like ski pants, but not slick, and made to fit over riding boots
I have not worn them in years, as when temps get low enough to require them, it is 20 below C or more, and I no longer ride in those temps!
I now ride with long johns and warm sweat pants- allows a lot of mobility


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Greymark (Nov 16, 2016)

As many as possible without becoming totally immobile.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

egrogan said:


> Turtle Fur is a much loved Vermont company, not too far from where I live: Hats & Accessories for All Seasons | Turtle Fur®


Really good stuff! I used my neck thing today when I was driving open cabbed tractors for about 10 miles in low 20 degree weather. Kept my neck and face nice and warm


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

I just ordered some Turtle Fur neck thingies and a balaclava! Thanks for the tip egrogan! Will put one under the tree for my daughter and the balaclava for my son.


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

My favorite is the Milwaukee Heated Jacket. It's water resistant, lightweight and has great range of motion. There are 3 different levels of heat and a separate pocket heater if your hands get cold. It's truly wonderful. 

If I go the layered route I'll go with a base layer (like UnderArmour), with a wool sweater vest and a wind-breaking outer coat layer. This way I get the warmth without losing range of motion.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

I love ultralight down outerwear in cold weather, but I would be afraid to ride in it, fearing for the fragile nylon shell. But what does work nice is down under a waxed cotton (oilskin) duster/jacket. I have an older Kakadu 3/4 length oilskin sourced from eBay. With a lofty down jacket underneath, this combo is good down to around 0F, and shrugs off wind, rain, and snow. A heavy wool sweater under the duster is a good paring as well, tho not quite as warm IMO.

Fleece-lined jeans usually serve, but for real nasty weather I have some Mountain Horse "winter riding" (The full seat pseudo-suede actually works, sorta.) over-pants that are simply _too_ warm. Got 'em on sale at Dover; about $100 IIRC. I like 'em. Good for those snowy mornings at The Barn, too.

Gloves are a problem. I rarely can find "riding" gloves in men's sizes, and even more rarely find warmy ones. I have some insulated leather SSG gloves that are good down to about freezing. I have some Smartwool thick wool/leather gloves that are OK if it's not _too_ cold. I have some lined Geier elkskin gloves that are maybe a little warmer, but bulkier (and full of straw from handling hay). I have fleece-lined hand-warmer pockets on the oilskin jacket, the inevitable final solution when it's very cold out. One hand at a time if I have to work the reins 

Thick wool socks under field boots is as warm as anything short of insulated boots. I _have_ ridden in my Muck boots, but it isn't optimum.

And if you haven't seen 'em, check out the "Buff" neck warmers. I picked one up on a whim; it's Marino wool, very cosy, and versatile. I think I've worn it nearly every day since I got it. Can't wait to try it as a helmet liner.

Stay warm. Steve


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IME, the best possible thing you can do to stay warm is dress in layers. Go to wal-mart or the dollar store and buy a bunch of those fleece pullovers and wear 2 or 3 of those under a vest and then wear a decent mid-weight coat over the top of that; something to cut the wind and rain but won't bulk up on you. The fleece adds a lot of insulation without adding too much bulk and, if you are working outside and want to keep from sweating, it's a lot easier to take off a layer or two to stay comfortable rather than only having the choice between sweating in a big heavy coat or freezing in no coat at all. As far as my legs, they usually don't get all that cold, but if I'm riding and it IS really cold or the wind is blowing, I'll wear a good pair of lined tights (found some at atwoods a few years ago that are fluffy inside and slick outside to make it easy to wear pants over them. Then I put my jeans on top and I have a pair of good shotgun chaps. Combine all that with a good pair of super warm boots (or those instant hand warmers in your boots LOL) and I've ridden for a significant amount of time in -10F wind chills and actually had to unzip layers as I was starting to get hot LOL.


While we generally have mild-ish winters here, we do get some downright brutal Canada-type temperatures whenever a cold front blows through and I've been told from folks who have been to more "wintery" places than here that there is something about our cold that just seems to be more brutal than other places. Maybe it's the wind or something to do with the humidity, I don't know, but I've heard that repeatedly. Step dad spent years in Labrador and was fine, said he came back to Amarillo Texas and froze his @$$ off LOL.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

swimminchikin said:


> My favorite is the Milwaukee Heated Jacket. It's water resistant, lightweight and has great range of motion. There are 3 different levels of heat and a separate pocket heater if your hands get cold. It's truly wonderful.
> 
> If I go the layered route I'll go with a base layer (like UnderArmour), with a wool sweater vest and a wind-breaking outer coat layer. This way I get the warmth without losing range of motion.


I'm intrigued! This seems like a great solution - no bulk, but you still stay warm! I like it! Looking at some on ebay now.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

george the mule said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I love ultralight down outerwear in cold weather, but I would be afraid to ride in it, fearing for the fragile nylon shell. But what does work nice is down under a waxed cotton (oilskin) duster/jacket. I have an older Kakadu 3/4 length oilskin sourced from eBay. With a lofty down jacket underneath, this combo is good down to around 0F, and shrugs off wind, rain, and snow. A heavy wool sweater under the duster is a good paring as well, tho not quite as warm IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the suggestions! My daughter has Muck boots and I have borrowed them a few times to do barn chores, but don't find them as warm as my Cabela's -40 C rated boots! Now those are hardcore. But I can't ride in them since they are too wide. So it's layers of socks and winter riding boots with chemical pads if needed. 

I love merino wool, though it can be a little itchy. I put up with it though, because it is definitely warm. 

The problem I have with all those layers is that I don't feel comfortable and it takes away my range of motion. At the most, I will go with 3 layers (merino wool long-sleeved undershirt, fleece sweatshirt, down coat). And that feels pretty bulky to me. 

I'd love to get an oilskin for the shoulder season... it's on my wish list  I do have pretty good winter breeches which I wear over merino wool long underwear. But wearing anything over that becomes too bulky again so I bought a quarter sheet/skirt that velcroes around my waist and legs and covers the saddle and part of Kodak's back. I think it should keep my legs pretty warm. Will let you know if I can ever get out and ride!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I have a mountain horse jacket and its literally the warmest while not making me look like a marshmellow coat I've ever owned. Its going on its 3rd year and starting to show its age  Sadly they no longer make the model I have though! Literally from 15 degrees + (F) I can just have a tshirt on under it!

Last year I decided to buy some fleece lined ski pants to try riding in.....they were a 1/3 of the price of riding pants.....they works great! A little slippery but just helps you work on your balance


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

6gun Kid said:


> I have a U.S. Navy issue pea coat, it is 100% wool, so it isn't bulky like down. Got it at a surplus store for 100.00 Stays warm even when wet, if rain is imminent I'll throw my Drizabone over it. If there is any weather more extreme than freezing rain, I ain't riding in it!


I have a friend who has a surplus wool coat. Its what he rides in. He loves it. WI keep looking for one.....

I did find U.S.Nazy wool pants that I love for riding. The only problem is when ya have to pee there are a TON of buttons to undo while dancing around. LOL


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I love wool too.....my Christmas present to myself is a pair of Woolrich Malone 100% wool pants....which will be my new riding pants...as wool stays warmer when wet...

As far as coats and trail riding goes, I like something with a tougher shell than most down coats provide, and I choose between a Carhardtt, an Outback oil skin slicker, and a denim Wrangler fleese lined jacket....

Layers are what's important, and I do wear down, but it's under the shell...

Frankly, we had an absolutely beautiful Saturday last weekend with highs around 40......sunny and blue, blue skys.....however, GF thought it was to cold to ride......?????Sigh....

Cold weather has really just started to arrive here in Dixie, and frankly, I think many of us just haven't adjusted to it yet.....and we're in that warm up and rain winter time pattern....


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't wear a winter coat and I stay warm pretty well. My favorite combination is my fleece sweater, then a big thick hoodie, then a windbreaker. Really cold I'll put under armour shirt on too. My body stays warm, and I live in Alberta.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best one I have found is a Columbia ski jacket. It's stupid cold out right now, almost 7 pm and -30C. I am not that brave to ride in this weather but for doing my chores outside, that jacket is toasty, and Columbia snowboard pants. Going outside and spending anytime out there without heavy duty clothing is painful.


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I spent many years in the Montana backcountry and here's my go to list (learned the hard way, freezing to the point of almost frostbite when I had the WRONG gear).

1)Base layer: I wear all UnderArmor ColdGear because it wicks away the sweat that will freeze you if it sticks around.
2)Merino wool socks, of varying thicknesses according to how cold it is outside
3)Schnee's riding pack boots. Thin enough to fit in your stirrups but pointed and with a heel. Thick wool liner pulls out so you can dry the leather/rubber bottoms which tend to freeze if there is moisture left in them from your feet sweating the day before (VERY IMPORTANT)
4)Wrangler Fleece lined jeans (the thick red fleece) which keep you from sliding around in your saddle still (Def would recommend AGAINST ski pants, ask the Chinese (as in from Hong Kong) guy who fell off his horse all day long on one of my pack trips in Yellowstone until I loaned him pants
5)Thick denim shirt for durability
6)Wool vest for great warmth to bulk ratio
7)Silk scarf aka wildrag. Best tip I ever learned in Montana. Its ridiculous how warm these things keep your core plus can be used as a sling in a pinch.
8)Wool long riding jacket that can hang over the back of your saddle 
9)Filson wool liner gloves with buffalo leather outer gloves with heater pads in the saddle bags just in case your hands are freezing (extra pair of outers for when the first ones get wet, half day for each set usually)
10)Shotgun chaps to keep the weather off your legs (woolies are even better)
11)Oil tanned duster tied to your saddle in case its wet but not snowing
12)Quality hat to keep your head dry, all beaver felt preferrable if you are the cowboy hat type, Stormy Kromer wool engineers cap if not.

All these things cost money, yes, and it took me a bit of time to accumulate them on a cowboys salary, but once I did I could weather most any storm


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jimj911 said:


> I spent many years in the Montana backcountry and here's my go to list (learned the hard way, freezing to the point of almost frostbite when I had the WRONG gear).
> 
> 1)Base layer: I wear all UnderArmor ColdGear because it wicks away the sweat that will freeze you if it sticks around.
> 2)Merino wool socks, of varying thicknesses according to how cold it is outside
> ...


Impressive! I'm intrigued by the fleece-lined jeans. Have never seen those. I always tend to avoid denim since cotton doesn't keep you very warm when it gets wet. I do agree with the merino wool which I wear literally from head to toe. My down filled coat is still my riding coat for now... until I can afford to replace it with something just as warm, but not as bulky and still affordable. Same with riding boots. The soles came unglued on my cheap ones again so I'm just wearing a hiking boot type thing. There's a big equine expo happening here in a couple of weeks so I'm hoping to scoop up some bargains there. 

For my legs, I bought a skirt/quarter sheet which I love: https://www.brilliantsolutionproducts.com/product/weatherproof-riding-apparel/ . I just wear my merino wool long underwear, my winter riding pants and cover them up with the skirt. No snowpants necessary. It velcroes around my waist and there is a strap that goes around each leg. It's fleece underneath, but tough nylon on top so my legs are still right up against the horse, but stay warm and dry in any weather without any loss of mobility from bulk. One of my best winter riding purchases yet.

Still looking for the elusive perfect winter riding coat. Doesn't help that I'm very short so few coats fit me well.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

waresbear said:


> Best one I have found is a Columbia ski jacket. It's stupid cold out right now, almost 7 pm and -30C. I am not that brave to ride in this weather but for doing my chores outside, that jacket is toasty, and Columbia snowboard pants. Going outside and spending anytime out there without heavy duty clothing is painful.


I wear my son's Columbia ski jacket from two years ago for barn chores  I don't find it as warm as my North Face down filled coat though, so for dreadfully cold days, I go for the North Face. 

There must be different weights of Columbia coats because a lot of people say they're warm, but my son's old coat isn't that warm. I do wear it for riding occasionally, but it doesn't fit me all that well (since it's a teenage boy's size, LOL).


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/351947910088 

This is a deal!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jimj911 said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/351947910088
> 
> This is a deal!


Nice coat indeed! Not warm enough for me, and wrong size, but nice coat for someone out there.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, Columbia makes different types of jackets, I wear a down filled one. Today it's -21C, I was sweating doing chores.


----------



## EmberScarlet (Oct 28, 2016)

Well... my mentor wears a winter four-wheeling jacket to -10 weather. I don't know where to find one, or what they go for, sorry. I guess some research is due!


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

jimj911 said:


> I spent many years in the Montana backcountry and here's my go to list (learned the hard way, freezing to the point of almost frostbite when I had the WRONG gear).
> 
> 1)Base layer: I wear all UnderArmor ColdGear because it wicks away the sweat that will freeze you if it sticks around.
> 2)Merino wool socks, of varying thicknesses according to how cold it is outside
> ...


Nice! My list is somewhat similar. I don't have chaps yet....that's one of my next things to buy....love my silk scarves too! 

I've got several different pairs of flannel line jeans....Wranglers, Cardhartts, and Duluth Trading Companies....but like the Wranglers best...haven't tried the fleece lined yet but my buddy wears those...


----------

